# Water bottle- HELP



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi all- 

Lilah had in her goody bag one of those caps for a water bottle. Here's the thing, only a 2 litter coke bottle fits, but I have no where to hang it. To big for her crate door. What can I use? Apparently she is only use to drinking from this. She hasn't drank from the regular water bowl I have set out for her. She acts like she is scared of it. She has eaten fine. I am on my way back to petsmart to get her a drinking bottle now!.

Edited~WHEW! That's all it was- she wanted the water bottle.  all is well. Did I mention I am going to drive myself crazy making sure she eats and drinks?


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Feb 6 2010, 06:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882671


> Hi all-
> 
> Lilah had in her goody bag one of those caps for a water bottle. Here's the thing, only a 2 litter coke bottle fits, but I have no where to hang it. To big for her crate door. What can I use? Apparently she is only use to drinking from this. She hasn't drank from the regular water bowl I have set out for her. She acts like she is scared of it. She has eaten fine. I am on my way back to petsmart to get her a drinking bottle now!.
> 
> Edited~WHEW! That's all it was- she wanted the water bottle.  all is well. Did I mention I am going to drive myself crazy making sure she eats and drinks?[/B]


When they are raised on drinking from a bottle it is hard to get them to drink from a bowl, mine acts like she is afraid of a bowl unless it is filled to the top.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Feb 6 2010, 06:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882671


> Hi all-
> 
> Lilah had in her goody bag one of those caps for a water bottle. Here's the thing, only a 2 litter coke bottle fits, but I have no where to hang it. To big for her crate door. What can I use? Apparently she is only use to drinking from this. She hasn't drank from the regular water bowl I have set out for her. She acts like she is scared of it. She has eaten fine. I am on my way back to petsmart to get her a drinking bottle now!.
> 
> Edited~WHEW! That's all it was- she wanted the water bottle.  all is well. Did I mention I am going to drive myself crazy making sure she eats and drinks?[/B]



Laura,

You should be able to use a 20 oz. Pepsi bottle with that cap. Doesn't help for the crate but it should screw on to the side of a pen. Also, if you unscrew the screw part and look at the part that holds the bottle you should see a hole on each side of it. You can take and screw that piece right onto your woodwork. And if you want a tiny water bottle setup for Delilah's crate you can get them from Cindy Fern-King. She doesn't have a website but you can email her directly at [email protected] and tell her you want the tiny water bottle for Delilah's crate.

MaryH


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Feb 6 2010, 10:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882773


> QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Feb 6 2010, 06:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=882671





> Hi all-
> 
> Lilah had in her goody bag one of those caps for a water bottle. Here's the thing, only a 2 litter coke bottle fits, but I have no where to hang it. To big for her crate door. What can I use? Apparently she is only use to drinking from this. She hasn't drank from the regular water bowl I have set out for her. She acts like she is scared of it. She has eaten fine. I am on my way back to petsmart to get her a drinking bottle now!.
> 
> Edited~WHEW! That's all it was- she wanted the water bottle.  all is well. Did I mention I am going to drive myself crazy making sure she eats and drinks?[/B]



Laura,

You should be able to use a 20 oz. Pepsi bottle with that cap. Doesn't help for the crate but it should screw on to the side of a pen. Also, if you unscrew the screw part and look at the part that holds the bottle you should see a hole on each side of it. You can take and screw that piece right onto your woodwork. And if you want a tiny water bottle setup for Delilah's crate you can get them from Cindy Fern-King. She doesn't have a website but you can email her directly at [email protected] and tell her you want the tiny water bottle for Delilah's crate.

MaryH
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks y'all I did just that- got a 20 oz sprite bottle. I had tried a couple others, but they kept leaking. The sprite bottle worked and I attached it to the front door go her crate. I did order her one of those food/water bottle things I saw the link for on here the other day. Just waiting for it to arrive.

So she is eating and drinking really good and going potty. This is my biggest worry, making sure she is eating/drinking enough. I guess since Dixie didn't eat hardly when I had her I am super paranoid about the hyoglemcia that I have since read so much about. But, I also see a huge,huge difference with this puppy and Dixie. Looking back, Dixie was sick when we got her- and I think the stress of a new environment and the parasites, well, she just didn't have a chance.

I don't ever want to see a flea on Lilah, I think I will freak if I ever do. I keep my Macie(confortis) and cats(revolution), but since she is so little bitty. I have to wait and find out what is safe for her. She goes to the vet on Monday for a well baby check.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

when my water bottle leaks with the universal nozzle, i just add a little plumbers tape around the rim of the bottle and that usually stops the leaking.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Just a note- The plastic water bottles that fit the universal nozzle top can be identified by the bottle bottom. The correct ones have a sort of flower-like pattern on the base (the bottle bottom). I heard the vendor that was selling these water bottle nozzle tops to someone at the dog show. She was teaching them that all bottled water bottle didn't fit but all that had a "flower-look" to the bottom did. I just checked my bottled water and indeed it has that center/petal design on the bottom. the vendor said if you use the wrong kind they will leak! She also said some soft drink plastic bottles also have the desin and will work. The nozzle top did have a bracket that allowed it to be affixed to a wire crate or a plastic crate wire door. Hope this helps those that have had leakers.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

About the leaking -- I used to be able to use any kind of bottle but then Coca Cola started making a shorter cap and shorter top to screw the cap onto. That's when the leaking started here. Pepsi still makes the same old bottle that they've always made so I use those. My real preference is a glass bottle, which I use at home, and plastic bottles for travel only. I buy the small glass bottles of Schweppes or Canada Dry Tonic Water, force myself to have a couple of gin & tonics :biggrin: , then wash out the empty bottle and use it for the dogs. They've asked for G&Ts but I refuse to share!

MaryH


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

what do you all screw onto the bottle for them to drink out of?


----------

